# egg collection



## Beatricefaye (May 5, 2013)

Hi everyone, well i had my egg collection yesterday and they got 8 eggs  Just had my phone call to say ive got 5 successfuly fertilised embryos and will go in for transfer on wednesday, feeling excited and nervous xx


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Good luck, Beatricefaye!


----------

